# Koenton 135 Massey Ferguson 1973



## koenton (Sep 13, 2021)

I bought a Massey Ferguson 135 tractor come to find out that the power steering is not working, added fluid but did not do 
any good, where should i start to check, how can i tell if power steering pump is working, don't have ant leaks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning koenton, welcome to the forum.

You PS system may be air-locked. Jack up the front axle for ease of steering. Check that the PS reservoir is full. Steer full right. Refill reservoir. Steer full left. Refill reservoir. That should do it.


----------



## koenton (Sep 13, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Good Morning koenton, welcome to the forum.
> 
> You PS system may be air-locked. Jack up the front axle for ease of steering. Check that the PS reservoir is full. Steer full right. Refill reservoir. Steer full left. Refill reservoir. That should do it.


----------



## koenton (Sep 13, 2021)

Do i leave the plug out to do this?


----------



## koenton (Sep 13, 2021)

Do I ude power steering fluid to refile it?


----------



## koenton (Sep 13, 2021)

Do I use power steering fluid dextron 2 fluid to refill?
Thanks for helping me


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Is the PS fluid red in color? If so, use dexron fluid. Leave the cap on the reservoir to prevent any fluid escape.


----------



## koenton (Sep 13, 2021)

To Harvey W
Thanks for getting back with me, I opened up power steering pump and no fluid in pump
Added Fluid and turned steering to left about 3 times then turned right about 3 times
but did not have it running, read latter and should have had it running but after turning left and right i put wheels straight and filled pump up to the bottom of threads then put plug back in and cranked it up but didn't do any good
That was yesterday, rained all day today and didn't get to work on it today. I do have to leave it open when i turn the wheel to get air out then cut off engine to fill it back to hole threads. 
Thanks Will in Al


----------



## koenton (Sep 13, 2021)

Harvy W
Will do that when i Can, twisted my ankle and can't work on tractor till my ankle gets better, it is swelled up and can't get on it in a few days.
Thanks for the help you have given me
Ps Will get back with you asap. Thanks again
Will in 
Roll tide country


----------

